# Newby cant set GPS time



## sooty 43 (Aug 19, 2008)

I have a no name GPS from China and when I go to time and date to correct it that works OK. When I then put in an address and the GPS sets the destination that clock is at a totally different time. When I go back to time and date it has gone wacky also. Pray, what does this newby do?


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

I imagine all GPS units are made in China much like most electronics.

What is the make and model of the GPS? There should be a manual available for download on the Internet.


----------



## sooty 43 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you for the quick reply. There is no make or model on it anywhere but in System Info. it reads RomVersion 7qa32c.yf.q.7.30
Processor. ATLAS111
Software Version. V2.0.0.7.24
ID. 2DF85826010002C5
I hope this Info. might answer your Questions?


----------



## AtlasG (Oct 13, 2012)

That information doesn't help me. Where did you buy it? Garmin, Tom Tom, and Magellan make GPS units. If it's not a name-brand one, it may not even be a real GPS.


----------

